# Greece 2019



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

You will be puzzled that the first pics are clearly not Greece ! I flew via Zurich , and rather than waste a five hour layover at the airport , I decided to visit the city centre Good sunny day , too...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful pictures, immediately thought this town looks like Switzerland or Austria, then I realized it was Zürich. Look forward to more pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Zurich; i am looking forward to see your photos from Greece


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Nightsky and Christos , thank you , its appreciated ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far great, very nice photos from Zurich; when posts of Greece starts?


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you , there should be pictures of Greece coming tomorrow ! 

cheers my friend , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

And on to Greece....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos (great beginning) from Thessaloniki; i am looking forward for more


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Greece


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! Pleased you're enjoying the pics !







*





*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more; have you taken photos from Athens too?


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! No photos from Athens this trip , but I have a couple of other destinations after Thessaloniki ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

flatworm said:


> Hi Christos , thank you ! No photos from Athens this trip , but I have a couple of other destinations after Thessaloniki !
> 
> cheers , Steve


OK


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

After a couple of very enjoyable days in Thessaloniki , I drove to Nymfaio in the mountains to visit the Arcturos bear sanctuary . I had glimpsed a bear once near Vancouver , and the sanctuary offers the chance to see them a bit nearer to home , so to speak


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Nymfaio


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Back to Pireas...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------

